# Novel #2



## SubVet10 (Apr 26, 2022)

Hello Everyone, 

I am very pleased to announce that the first draft of my second thriller novel has been completed. It now pending review by an editor. While that is being done I wanted to (finally) share with y'all the cover design for it. I hope you enjoy it. I will be updated with news as the project continues along. 

SYNOPSIS: Don’t give up the ship.
Searching for allies, finding enemies. Cameron Grey and his burgeoning fleet deploy in search of new assets. Instead, they are dogged by the usual bad actors of the last half-century.
Cam and his crews go on the offensive not only in their own backyard but their freshly-minted alliances half a world away. When the net cast around them closes in, Cam takes off the gloves while being greatly outnumbered and outgunned. He risks everything he has built to defend all who stand beside him.
Can the steely resolve of the Texian Armada match up with the iron fists of their opposition?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 26, 2022)

That’s awesome,congrats Brandon. I enjoyed the first one and I’m sure I’ll enjoy this one to.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 26, 2022)

CAN'T WAIT!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 26, 2022)

Eric said it for me. Congratulations buddy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 22, 2022)

Happy Friday Everyone! 

I am pleased to announce that my sequel novel is off and running, and with a 4.8 average! 
Both e-books for _Foreign & Domestic _and _Trade Wars_ are on sale through the end of next week for 99 cents each. 
And then the paperback for _Trade Wars _will be out on 8/8. Ping me if you would like a signed copy.

Happy Reading!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0B65VP557

@ripjack13 @Eric Rorabaugh @Tony @Gdurfey @Wildthings @TimR @Steve in VA @T. Ben @trc65 @William Tanner

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 22, 2022)

Yes I would like one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 22, 2022)

Nice! Yes I want a signed copy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 22, 2022)

Congrats! Significant accomplishment! I'm still looking for your 1st book from a source other than Amazon. Chuck

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 23, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats! Significant accomplishment! I'm still looking for your 1st book from a source other than Amazon. Chuck


I haven't forgotten. Signing up for apple store was an exercise in frustration. May have time to give it a another try in a couple weeks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 23, 2022)

SubVet10 said:


> I haven't forgotten. Signing up for apple store was an exercise in frustration. May have time to give it a another try in a couple weeks.


Are you able to set up a friend or family member as a dealer and let them market it for you? I have a horrible aversion to electronic stores and have done several pieces of work that I let other folks sell.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 23, 2022)

Congrats!! Can’t wait to start it.


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 24, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Are you able to set up a friend or family member as a dealer and let them market it for you? I have a horrible aversion to electronic stores and have done several pieces of work that I let other folks sell.


Hello Frank, I understand your caution - I was late to the game for e-commerce: e-books particularly. My wife is a marketing/design major, so it helps to discuss strategies with her. But she is also building a quilting empire. My biggest problem is bandwidth. I have a full-time-plus job that can easily burn up a Saturday or Sunday, putting out fires. Whether it is knives, pens, or writing it is all done on nights and weekends. 
I am running the whole show by myself, all while following the advice of more seasoned makers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 17, 2022)

Hey y'all. The signed copies are delayed a bit. They won't make it to me until the end of the month now. I will get them out as soon as I can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 17, 2022)

just finished reading it Brandon. Great stuff again. Only complaint..........I should have stopped and reread the first one to make sure I had all the characters correct in my head. But that is not on you, my memory is pretty good, just to darn short!!!! Great story and gripping again!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 18, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> just finished reading it Brandon. Great stuff again. Only complaint..........I should have stopped and reread the first one to make sure I had all the characters correct in my head. But that is not on you, my memory is pretty good, just to darn short!!!! Great story and gripping again!!!


Hello Garry, Your comments are well noted. My intention is to make them all stand-alone. The opening scene was meant to (re)introduce the characters in an exciting way. And, I did my best to (re)explain events from the past, without spoiling those scenes. It's a balance. Some of it comes down to editing, also. Most of the feedback received is that new readers were not lost: so that is a huge relief for me. 
The whole community here has been incredible and continues to amaze me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 18, 2022)

SubVet10 said:


> Hello Garry, Your comments are well noted. My intention is to make them all stand-alone. The opening scene was meant to (re)introduce the characters in an exciting way. And, I did my best to (re)explain events from the past, without spoiling those scenes. It's a balance. Some of it comes down to editing, also. Most of the feedback received is that new readers were not lost: so that is a huge relief for me.
> The whole community here has been incredible and continues to amaze me.


Fully understand, and a bit of that was tongue and cheek...... I guess because I had read #1 I was trying harder to place the characters instead of going with the flow. In the last year I have immersed myself in "series" books by particular authors. Striking that balance as a new author has to be tough.

Either way..........fun, gripping read; again as I said from the first book, from right at the beginning. There is no soft entry and I love it!!

Congrats!!!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

